# Duck Eggs...



## Andrew (May 28, 2005)

Here are my Wood Duck eggs! The one on the bottom wasnt fertile but the one on the top should hatch in just a couple of days!    

Ill see if I can get pics of it hatching and ill put em up. Cant wait till he/she hatches.  

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v702/Man...an/IMG_2091.jpg

This is what they look like as adults(male):

http://www.baldeagleinfo.com/zoo/woodduck.jpg

Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## Joe (May 28, 2005)

Thats cool  , very colorful. whered u get them at? and how do u care for them? just wondering.

Joe


----------



## Andrew (May 30, 2005)

Hey,

A friend of mine gave the eggs to me. Its pretty easy to raise the ducklings, just keep them warm, give them food(I buy it from a local feed store), water, and they are good to go. You could probably find much more detailed information on the net. I incubate the eggs at about 99F and turn as often as possible(every hour) until I see that they have started to hatch.

Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## Oneida (May 30, 2005)

i was wondering hwo much where those duck eggs, my Mother would to have a pet duck *shrugs* guess its not so strange after all ;-)


----------

